# Factory wheel bolt torque for 1999 A6 2.8?



## bwherry (Apr 12, 2000)

Hey all,
I'm swapping a friends' summer wheels/tires back on (snows on now) and I'd like to torque the wheel bolts to the factory spec -- anyone know what it is? The car is a 1999 Audi A6 2.8 Quattro.
Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Factory wheel bolt torque for 1999 A6 2.8? (bwherry)*

80 ft.lbs?


----------



## bwherry (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: Factory wheel bolt torque for 1999 A6 2.8? (TabulaRasa)*

Thanks?


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Factory wheel bolt torque for 1999 A6 2.8? (bwherry)*

120 Nm ~ 89 ft-lbs


----------



## bwherry (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: Factory wheel bolt torque for 1999 A6 2.8? (IqDOU)*

Thanks, IqDOU. the lack of question mark makes me feel much better.








Brian


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Factory wheel bolt torque for 1999 A6 2.8? (bwherry)*

OOOPS! 
Well my wheels haven't fallen off yet.


----------

